

Amazing visual search coming to iPhone in June - Readmore
http://gizmodo.com/381352/visual-search-engine-coming-to-iphone-in-june

======
pixcavator
Very similar to Lincoln from MS Research
<http://lincoln.msresearch.us/Lincoln/Logon.aspx>, including the example of a
video in a videostore. And it's 1 year old!

